# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Azem Hajdari, biografi dhe retrospektive e shkurter e jetes se tij.

## Homza

AZEM HAJDARI-URAGANI DEMOKRACISE SE BRISHTE SHQIPTARE


Shkruan:   Eugen SHEHU

Ikje përmes kushtrimeve,kështu mund të thuhet ndryshe për ikjen e Azem Hajdarit, kësaj legjende të kohërave tona të mbrame.Ikja përmes klithmave që neve ,askurrë të mos dorzohemi,përpara çdo lloj diktature.Përpara çdo lloj dhune.Mesazhi i këtij largimi është i përjetshëm ai thërret të mos gjunjëzohemi askurrë ndaj lojërave makiavelike të pushteteve të mercenarëve komunist,të çfardo lloji ngjyre qofshin ato.


RETREOSPEKTIVË

Lindi në Tropojë në vittin 1963.Kohë diktaturash të rrepta,kohë e një lire të rrethuar brenda hekurave të regjimit hoxhist,kohë e mbajtjes së mendimeve të thella.Politika shqiptare e viteve 60-70,turfullonte ashtu si Valbona në prill,kur shkrinin borën.Në këtë turfullim ogurzi të saj,rrezikonte të përmbusheshin tashmë,jo pyjet dhe vargmalet e Jezercës por vetë e ardhmja e shqiptarëve.Ky rrezikim i ngjante atij honi të thellë ku diktatura komuniste,përgadiste të hidhte lirinë e ëndëruar e të masakruar të shqiptarëve.
Ndjek shkollën në qytetin që mban emrin e Bajram Currit dhe ka plot miq e shokë që diskuton ardhmërinë.Kuptohet se mban rezerva kur flet,anipse guximi nuk i mungon.Por ishte kohë e fataliteteve të mëdha.Kohë e dhunës nga ma të egrat në krejt Evropën komuniste-lindore.Ishte tepër i njomë për ta përzier fatin e tij,me fatalitetin shqiptar.Kësisoj,deri për të ardhur në ag të vitit 1990,aherë kur studionte për drejtësi në Tiranë.A thua se kish parandjerë që Shqipëria do të fitonte drejtësinë emohuar pesë decenie,vetëm duke shembur dhunën komuniste ? A thua se pat parandjerë që diçka kish filluar të mblidhej pikë-pikë prej zemërimit popullore shqiptare kundër diktaturës komuniste ? Unë mendoj se po. Ndryshe nuk kish si të spjegohet që me miqtë e vet të ngushtë ai rrinte deri vonë në natët e dhjetorit 1989, e diskuton mbi rrjedhat e ngjarjeve në Evropë,Ballkan e sidomos në Shqipërinë e dashur.

NË KRYE TË URAGANIT

Viti 1990 do të shkëndijonte të parat lëvizje studentore kundër totalitarizmit shqiptar.Këto shkëndije diku ngjiteshin lartë e diku shuheshin por ato vijuan në mënyrë të tillë që dalëngadalë diçka nisën të ndryshojnë në mentalitetin e shqiptarëve.Pra bijtë e tyre,ata të rriturit me aq dhimbje e mundime,vajzat e tyre “të edukuara” me mësimet e Partisë… tani po protestonin. Ishte shpallur herezia ! Komiteti Qendror gjakpirës i kriminelit Ramiz Alia,nisi menjëherë nga fushata e denigrimit dhe persekkutimit të atyre studentëve që kërkonin të drejtat e tyre.Që kërkonin të kapnin një rreze drite të ardhmërisë.Makina komuniste e dhunës u vu menjëherë në veprim.Tashmë objektivët e saj nuk ishin me vendimet për mbjelljet dhe korrjet,por si duhej ndëshkuar kjo rrini “ e çoroditur”.Akti i parë i dhunës fizike komuniste ndaj rinisë,ishte tërheqja zvarrë e trupave të disa të rinjëve që kishin dashur të kalojnë kufirin me tela me gjëmba të shtetit amë.Reagoi menjëherë rinia. Studentët,në sheshin e tyre demonstruan.Tërhoqi vëmendjen një djalë flokzi,truplartë,me theksin verior.Policia e fshehtë e Ramiz Alisë,s’ngurroi të njoftonte shefin emadh të saj,ky djalë ish nga Tropoja dhe quhej Azem Hajdari.Më pas nisin protestat masive të studentëv.Gjendja dalëngadalë po elektizohej.Azem hajdari thirret në policinë e Tiranës por çuditërisht,ai është tepër i prerë në përgjigjet ndaj agjentëve të fshehtë të policisë gjakatare komuniste.Natyrisht ai është dhe student në drejtësi dhe di të mbrohet duke argumentuar me saktësi lëvizjen e bashkëmoshatarëve të tij. Dalëngadalë,do të vinte kësisoj edhe 8 dhjetori i vitit 1990.Lëvizja studentore tashmë ka filluar dimensionin e vet real.Ajo jo vetëm që u ka hapur telashe mehmurëve komunist po dalëngadalë po organizon vullkanet nëntokësore.Nëntoka e shpirtit të shiqptarëve ishte mbushur së thelli me vuajtje e persekutime 50 vjeçare.Ajo priste një shpërthim vullkani,duke dëshmuar jo vetëm durimin ndaj padrejtësive por sidomos shpirtin emadh të etur për demokraci.Në demonstratën e madhe studentore të 8 dhjetorit 1990,Azem Hajdari u vu për të parën herë në krye të mijëra bashkëmoshatarëve të vet.Parrulla ishte LIRI-DEMOKRACI, e dalë prej gjoksit të tij dhe e pasuar prej mijëra studentëve,nëpër rrugët e Tiranës,ishte shpërthimi i llavës vullkanike.Mijërat e protestuesve për herë të parë,vunë re se në krahë të tyre,ndonëse të friguar,ishin edhe nënat e baballarët,motrat dhe vëllezërit e tyre.Por 8 dhjetori i vitit 1990,ishte edhe ballafaqimi i parë,i hapur i policisë së fshehtë shqiptare,i policisë kriminale dhe gjakpirëse të shtetit komunist,me studentët dhe studentin Azem Hajdari.Dëshmitarë të asaj date e mbajnë mend fort mirë,se si studenti nga Tropoja,duke shpërfillur mburojat dhe armët,u priu bashkëmoshatarëve të vet me një guxim të pashoqë.Këto mjeranë të policisë të monstrës Ramiz Alia,nuk mund ta kuptonin se bënin shërbimet e tyre të fundit, të urryera,një diktature që pat shkataëruar jo vetëm bukuritë natyrore të atdheut të shqipeve por edhe ndjenjat dhe shpirtin e madh të lirisë dhe përkushtimit të shqiptarëve.Duke ecur pa u trembur përballë këtyre “mbrojtësve” të diktaturës së proletariatit,Azem Hajdari kthehej njëherazi në simbo, të lëvizjes antikomuniste shqiptare,në simbol të atij uragani që do të vinte përpara përgjegjsisë jo vetëm diktaturën enveriste 50 vjeçare,por edhe ideatorët kryesor të saj.
Në vitin 1991,ky uragan i madh do të përshkonte mijëra kilometra rrugë,anëkënd Shqipërisë,kudo ku shpirrtërat shqiptarte të lodhur prej diktaturës së kuqe donin të shihnin ringjalljen e kombit, e vetëdijes nacionale, e krenarisë shqiptare.Azem Hajdari do të jetojë çdo ditë e çdo çast me shqetsimin e madh të situatave,brenda gjoksit të tij ndiheshin furtunat e reja që lindnin.Kavaja e Fieri,Vlora e Përmeti,Korça e Shkodra,Tropoja e Kukësi,këto qytete që patën jetuar tragjedinë 50 vjeçare,këta qytete që i mbushën rrugët dhe shkollat e tyre me emra bollshevikësh e marksist-leninistësh,dualën tashmë të presin djalin e tyre,djalin e Tropojës e krejt Shqipërisë,furtunën e demokracisë.Në këtë erë kishte nisur të dryeje në mbarë trojet e shtetit amë.mendimi i Azem hajdarit shpallosej i lirë dhe plot guxim.Ndër nismëtarët e frontit antikomunist,ndër të parët që kërkuan përbysjen e legjislacionit komunist dhe pranimin e pluripartitizmit,ishte padyshim Azem hajdari.Kur një grup studentësh shqiptarë,shkojnë për takim tek kreu i atëhershëm kriminal i shtetit Ramiz Alia,ky i pret së bashku me ministrin e atëhershëm të arësimit,bashkëkriminelin Skënder Gjinushin dhe përpiqet me çdo kusht të neutralizojë dhe godasë veprimet dhe protestat e tyre. Por është pikërisht udhëheqësi i këtyre studentëve Azem Hajdari,i cili edhe pse pat marrë porosi nga policia e fshetë shqiptare,të mos revoltohej,ngrihet rrëmbimthi dhe i kërkon Ramiz Alisë firmosjen e pluralizmit.”Përndryshe,ne studentët na ke në shesh,ditë e natë,duam liri,duam demokraci.Unë do jem i pari që s’do dëgjoj fjalët tuaja ! Kam besim jo vetëm tek studentët por ke gjith populli.Emri i Enver Hoxhës asht i urryer.Ai nuk ka si të jetë në krye të Universitetit shqiptar.Ne jemi të vendosur se do ta rrëzojmë diktaturën me mjete demokratike.Por nëse lypet,mund të japim edhe gjakun”.
Më 12 dhjetor 1990,të detyruar prej uraganit,por edhe prej revoltave antikomuniste që po vinin prej Evropës lindore,pushtetarët komunist mes shumë debatesh lejuan pluralizmin politik, përndryshe krijimin e Partisë Demokratike.Një kryesi e dalë prej mbledhjes së kësaj dite vendosi që deri në mbajtje të kongresit,Partia Demokratike të udhëhiqej nga kjo kryesi në krye të së cilës u vendos Azem hajdari,ç’prej atij momenti e deri në fund të jetës së vet,biri i Tropojës,mbajti mbi supet e veta krejt një rrjedhë të fuqishme antikomuniste duke dëshmuar jo vetëm guximin për të luftuar por edhe prirjet për ndërtimin e instuticionalizimit të demokracisë së brishtë shqiptare.Ka plot shqiptarë sot,që mbajnë mend zërin pak të ngjirur të Azem Hajdarit,në 12 dhjetorin e vitit 1990,me rastin e institucionalizimit të pluralizmit shqiptar.Pos tjerave në këtë fjalë,ai pohoi se partia Demokratike Shqiptare ishte e vendosur për të çuar më tej arritjet,për të mbushur ëndrrën shqiptare e cila lidhej me përmbusjen e plotë të komunizmit në shtetin amë.Kjo parti ishte e sigurtë se udha nëpër të cilën do ecte,nuk mund të ishte fushë me lule,përkundrazi një betejë për jetë a vdekje me bollshevikët dhe leninistët e Tiranës.Garda bensike e diktatorit hoxha,duke patur në dorë,armët e diktaturës së proletariatit,do t’u bëhej pengesa serioze e krejt proceseve-demokratike.Për më tej kjo gardë do të vazhdonte veprën e vet kriminale,të organizuar,ndaj erës së re që po frynte në Shqipëri.Po aq e vërtetë saç ish formimi i Partisë Demokratike Shqiptare,në mesin e dhjetorit,po aq i vërtetë është fakti që Azem Hajdari u dënua me vdekje nga komunistët e Tiranës,nga bollshevikët dhe leninistët e pakorigjueshëm.Kështu që 22 marsi i vitit 1922,do të shënojë për jetë të jetëve, ditën e parë të pranverës së demokracisë në Shqipëri.Ngrehina e diktaturës komuniste u lëkund e ra,duke zënë mbi vete edhe një aradhë të tërë të nostalgjikëve bollsheviko-leninist.Në mitingun e madh në Tiranë,me këtë rast,pas Sali Berishës,do të përshëndeste heroi i dhjetorit Azem Hajdari.Fjala e tij,do të ndërpritej herë pas here prej ovacioneve të fuqishme dhe thirjeve për liri e demokraci.”Rruga jonë është e gjatë.Po ne jemi të vendosur sepse ky popull ka ndjerë dhimbje deri në kockë prej komunizmit të ardhur nga Moska e Beogradi”.

PARLAMENTARI HERO

Kandidatura e Azem hajdarit në marsin e vitit 1992,fitoi në mënyrë të pakundërshtueshme ndaj socialitë komunistëve,në të njëjtën zonë.Populli martir i Shkodrës,jo vetëm i dha votën e vet studentit të dhjetorit,por edhe e siguroi ate se do ta kishte krahë në çdo lloj uragani kundër komunizmit.Shkodra ky qytet i deklaruar si antikomunist,do ta priste e përcillte Azem hajdarin si birin e shtrenjtë të vetin.Në parllamentin e parë demokratik shqiptar,Azem Hajdari mbeti deri në fund,zëdhënës i rindërtimit të shpresës shqiptare,çdo fjalë e tij ka kumtuar shpirtin e nacionalistit të ndershëm,të politikanit të mprehtë,të energjive të rralla studentore.Ai ishte ndër të parët deputetë shqiptarë që e ngriti problemin e madh të vëllezërve të Kosovës.Duke nxjerë në shesh të palarat e kryekriminelit shovenist Millosheviq,ai deklaroi që në tetorin e vitit 1992,se vetëm një luftë, e përkrahur nga krejt shqiptarët kudo ku ndodhen,vetëm ideja e pavarsisë do të mund të gjeneronte zgjidhje të reja,për të çuar në fund të fundit tek rrëzimi i “Murit të Berlinit” që ndante shqiptarët mes vedi.Trimi i dhjetorit,do të ishte gjithashtu i pari deputet i cili do të ngrinte zërin fort,kundër veprimeve të Janullatosit në Shqipëri si edhe kundër politikave greke që të hynte në bisedime serioze e korrekte me palën greke lidhur me pronat legjitime të çamëve të cilët u dëbuan me dhunë prej pronave të tyre në vitet 1920-1924,ashtu edhe në vitet 1944.Deputetët e tjerë demokratë e nacionalistë,duartrokitën fjalën e Azem Hajdarit kur ai mori në mbrojtje shqiptarët në trevat e tyre autoktonë e në Maqedoninë Shqiptare,lidhur me flamurin shqiptar.Ai deklraoi nga podiumi i atij parllamenti ; “se shteti maqedon duhet të mendohet mirë kur heq në Tetovë e Gostivar flamurin shqiptar dhe kur dënon shqiptarë të pafajshëm që me të drejtë e kundërshtojnë këtë marrëzi.Ata duhet ta dinë se shqiptarët aty janë në shtëpinë e tyre,në tokën e tyre dhe duan të rrojnë në harmoni me fqinjët,kushdo qofshin këta.Por nëse këta fqinj,u trokasin në vatra me pushkë,ta dijnë mirë se pas popullit të Tetovës e Gostivarit janë mijëra ushtarë të shtetit amë”.
Si kryetar i grupit parlamentar të mbrojtjes dhe rendit,Azem hajdari u përpoq sidomos në rrefsh të depolitizimit të tyre.Ai bëri ç’ish e mundur që këto rreparte të çliroheshin prej ngarkesave të mëparshme si armë të diktaturës së proletariatit dhe të fitonin statutin e tyre,të pavarsisë partiake,për të qenë kurdoherë ushtarë të kombit,atdheut,në ruajtje të fateve të popullit tonë.Me të njejtin guxim,me të njejtën vendosmëri,Azem Hajdari luftoi në parllament edhe ndaj opozitës së atëhershme,atyre rundimenteve së bollshevizmit në shtetin amë.Lufta e tij ishte kurdoherë e ndershme,parimore,ideologjike,duke dashur jo vetëm të tregojë se i përket një gjenerate të re,por edhe udhëhiqej prej aspiratave të reja.Jo vetëm si parllamentar por edhe politikan vizionar,Azem hajdari do të shfaqej në këto vite edhe si nacionalist i vendosur për fatet e krejt trojeve shqiptare.Në intervistën dhënë gazetës “KOHA E RE “ më 17 gusht 1994, mes tjerave,lidhur me kufijtë etnike,do të deklarohej ; “Kosova,Maqedonia Perëndimore,Camëria dhe disa vise të Malit të Zi,janë vërtetuar prej kohe që u kanë takuar Shqipërisë.Mendoj se edhe mjaft politikanë sllavë,grekë e malazezë,prandaj u dredhojnë në politikat e kulisave,këtyre bisedave.Por unë kam mendimin se ato pjesë të shkëputura prej trupit të Shqipërisë do t’i bashkohen një ditë asaj si e drejtë natyrale e pakontestueshme prej askujt.Vizioni perëndimor për vednin tonë ka ndryshuar edhe unë mendoj se përkrahja do të jetë e madhe në këtë drejtim”.
Edhe në zgjedhjet e viteve 1996-1997,Azem Hajdari zgjidhet sërisht deputet.Ky lider i kurajos qytetare të popullit të vet,pat ndjekur me besnikëri fjalën e dhënë,besën emadhe,për të çenë së toku me lektoratin etij,në ditët më të vështira kur Shqipëria ndahej prej totalitarizmit obskurantist-bollshevik,prej diktaturës më të zezë në historinë tonë kombëtare.Ai nuk do të mund të ndahej prej tyre edh në ato çaste të mëdha të shpresës për ndërtimin e shoqërisë së re shqiptare,me prirje kurdoherë demokratike e perëndimore.
Por dihet ndërkaq,revanshi bollsheviko-leninist,i zgjedhjeve në Shqipëri,në vitin 1997.Sipas metodës leniniste se pushteti merret vetëm me gjak,këta kriminelë u vërsulën me armë në dorë duke shkatëruar anekënd Shqipërinë,atdheun e tyre(nëse mund ta qujnë Shqipërinë,atdhe,sepse sipas marksit,proletarët nuk kanë atdhe).Kështu,duke ardhur me ndihmën e armëve të mbushura nga ASFALIA-greke dhe UDB-serbosllave,duke shpallur dhe simbolet e tyre publikisht,të unisonit sllavoortodoks,ata vijuan këtë rrugë edhe në parllament,në këtë tempull të çdo kombi.Menjëherë pas deklaratave të Azem Hajdarit se ai nuk do të largohej nga Shqipëria,se do të denonconte fijet e agjenturave greko-serbe në parllament,se do të jepte emrat e deputetëve shqiptaro-bollshevik që përgjakën shqiptarët dhe dogjën shqipërinë në marsin e vitit 1997,ai u godit.Si rrallëkund në botë,atentatori ishte një deputet bollshevik.Historia përsëritej në mënyrë të çuditshme.Në parrllamentin shqiptar janë goditur Hasan Prishtina,Ahmet Zogu dhe tash së fundi Azem Hajdari.Dora që ka mbajtur koburen ka qenë sigurisht shqiptare ndërsa plumbat,ata të Athinës dhe Beogradit.Heroi i dhjetorit merr 4 plagë në trup,por sidoqoftë shpëton.Mijëra studentë dalin në Tiranë e protestojnë si dikur,protestojnë forcat demokratike enacionaliste nga e mbarë Shqipëria duke parandjerë kobin e zi mbi kokat e tyre.Ditën e parë të daljes nga spitali,heroi i dhjetorit Azem Hajdari shkon në sallën e parllamentit dhe deklaron ; “Ka dashë të më vrasë Fatos Nano e Skënder Gjinushi.Por edhe këtë radhë s’më vranë dot.Unë edhe pse i plagosur do të vij në parllament të mbroj aspiratën e studentëve të dhjetorit,demokracinë shqiptare.Vrasësit do t’i gjykojë koha”.
Kohë embrapshtë,kohë fatale,kohë e ngjarjeve madhore ku trimat,heronjtë,dalin në podiume,në rrugë e sheshe,ndërsa të tjerë,meskinë,vrasës,mercenarë,fshihen skutave e bëjnë plane për krime të reja,të denjta për dramat e Shekspirit.

ORA FATALE,PËRNDRYSHE,DITËT E TRIUMFIT

Ka qenë nata me shi e bubullima e 14 shtatorit 1998,kur Azem Hajdari u qëllua mizorisht.Tashmë dora vrastare ka ditur të kujdeset të zbulojë se ku fshihet zemra e dytë e këtij trimi e patrioti shqiptar.Shiu i madh s’ka mundur të lajë dot gjithë natën gjakun emartirit të demokracisë.Plani bollshevik për pushkatimin e nacionaldemokratit – hero,ka vonuar në këtë kohë por kriminelët i kanë bërë hesapet mirë.Fjala është se ato ditë,do të varej fati i ardhmërisë kosovare ndaj beogradit e athinës,të përpiktë në planet destabilizuese për Shqipërinë,shtinë mbi legjendën e demokracisë shqiptare.Nuk ishte parllamenti ku u luajt tragjedia,por pragu i derës së Partisë Demokratike, përndryshe foleja e krejt demokratëve shqiptarë.Pra vritej në derë të shtëpisë,ai që pat aq shumë ideale e ëndrra për demokracinë e brishtë,për fatin e kombit,për kufijtë etnike.Atentati ndaj Azemit, e thënë hapur ishte atentati ndaj të ardhmes që po trokiste në dyert tona.Në mijërat e demokratëve, të ardhur nga e gjithë Shqipëria u ndie pikëllimi i madh për vrasjen e birit të shenjtë jo vetëm të Tropojës por mbarë kombit shqiptar.Në mitingun e përmotshëm,Dr.Sali Berisha do të shprehej :
“Rruga e Azem hajdarit ishte rruga e bashkimit të Shqipërisë me familjen demokratike evropiane. Vepra e Azem hajdarit është prania juaj sot këtu dhe vendosmëria juaj për të mos lejuar që rruga e çelur prej tij të mbyllet edhe një herë për Shqipërinë.Ne të gjithë së bashku nuk do të lejojmë që ëndrra e Azem hajdarit,ëndrra e madhe e rinisë shqiptare të këputet në mes.Ëndrra e Azem Hajdarit ishte dhe mbetet ideali më i lartë për shqiptarët kudo që janë… Por këta vrasës kanë edhe një emër konkret,kanë emërin e përbashkët,emërin e zi Fatos Nano.Duke derdhur lumin e plumbave mbi gjoksin rinor të Azem Hajdarit,ai kujtonte se do t’i zgjaste jetën vehtes dhe kohës së tij të zezë që është koha e zezë e korrupsionit,mafies politike,tradhëtisë kombëtare.Por gaboi, vëllezër e motra, nuk mundet nga vdekja Azemi ynë,Azem hajdari është dhe do të mbetet përjetë i gjallë.Kjo ditë është dëshmitare e triumfit të tij “.(Gazeta “Rilindja Demokratike” 16 shtator 1998 ).
Gazeta “Die Presse” më 15 shtator 1998,thuhet ; “Sot Shqipëria është kryeqendra e kriminalitetit të organizuar dhe sa më shumë në këtë rast bashkëpunon,edhe politika është objekt i akuzave të shumta.Të gjithë janë plotësisht të bindur që vrasja e Azem hajdarit është kryer për motive politike. Drejtësia sot përdoret shumë për përndjekjen e kundërshtarëve politik.Socialistët kanë pushuar nga zyrat e administratës së tyre një numër të madh zyrtarësh,oficerësh,gjyqtarësh,gazetarësh dhe janë zavendësuar nga një numër njerëzish të tjerë vetëm evetëm për tua plotësuar dëshirën,gjë për të cilën ata më parë kishin kritikuar Partinë e Berishës.Socialistët përgadisin procese politike dhe as që duan të dinë nëse shqiptarët bëjnë kontrabandë me njerëz,drogë dhe armë”.
Gazeta “Standart” e 17 shtatorit 1998 ,thuhet ; “Duart e Nanos janë lyer me gjakun e Azem Hajdari.Kryeministri Fatos Nano është përpjekur për të shaktëruar opozitën dhe gjithë Shqipërinë dhe përveç kësaj për të ndërtuar një diktaturë komuniste.Jo vetëm fati i Partisë Demokratike është vënë në rrezik,por edhe në përgjithsi e gjithë Demokracia”.
Azemi tashmë,është kthyer plotësisht në legjendë të demokracisë shqiptare.Anipse,në këto vite të sundimit bollshevik,emri i tij u keqpërdor,kjo nuk vlen diçka.Fati i shqiptarëve të mëdhenj, gjithmonë është dëftuar shumë kohë pas vdekjes së tyre.Padyshim Azem Hajdari ishte udhëheqës i gjeneratës shqiptare antikomuniste,tribun dhe simbol i nacionaldemokracisë shqiptare.

----------


## SchutzStaffeln

jam i mendimit se duhet shkruar nje retrospektive edhe per historine e fisit te haklajve jemi qe jemi ne teme kriminelesh shqipetar!!!

----------


## Brari

I perjetshem qofte kujtimi per Azemin e madh.

Nuk ditem ta ruajm  kte krye trim te rralle.

Na e vrane bishat staliniste.

Ja tani po ata.. po behen gati te shperthejne kasaphanen khmer rruzhe (qe do hyj ne histori si kanibalizmi i shtator-tetor 2010-tes..)  me ne krye edvin ruc milo gjinushet..
Enverizma don te marre perseri  gjitha pushtetet  me rastin e pervjetorit te dulles. Megjithse i ka pothuaj te gjitha pervec nja 30 metra katrore ku ala punon i ngrati Berish.

Jo me kot mafia miliardere staliniste mu tek vendi ku e vrau Azemin ka ngritur nje gjigand betoni.. te shemtuar ne shenje te sfides ndaj vepres se madhe te Azemit.. si nje tallje.. per Heroin e Dhjetorit..


Lavdi Azemit.. !!!

----------


## Homza

> jam i mendimit se duhet shkruar nje retrospektive edhe per historine e fisit te haklajve jemi qe jemi ne teme kriminelesh shqipetar!!!


shkruje ti ate, dhe kriminel SHqiptar, Azem Hajdari? turp te kesh.

----------


## ximi_abedini



----------


## Homza

Ramiz Alia, takim me studentet, 11 Dhjetor, 1990

----------


## Homza

kush din ku mund te gjejme fjalimin e Azem Hajdarit ne seance parlamentare, ku kryefjala ishte ceshtja e ''KOSOVES''

----------


## ximi_abedini



----------


## Homza



----------


## iliria e para

O  Sala e ka cua ne kurtha se i pengonte. Netevertet ja kishte friken se po i merr postin.
Sala te vret naten e te qan diten.

----------


## Homza

Ku mund te gjejme nje link filmik te fjales shum domethenese te Z Azem Hajdari ku kryefjale ne parlamentin SHqiptar ishte KOSOVA?

ju lutem na ndihmoni me kte fjalim, e kam pas ne youtube shum e shum kohe me perpara por so duket eshte fshire dhe nuk e gjej askerrkund ne youtube.

----------


## puroshkodran

Djale ma trim nuk e ban nana. Sidomos sot qi lejn bura

----------


## Hyllien

Kemi nevojë për të tjerë shembuj Elitar. Azem Hajdari është një figurë, le ta themi "gri" në periudhën akoma më gri të tranzicionit pafund Shqiptar. Kjo periudhë në tërësi do mbahet mënd vec për shkatërrimin e identitetit shqiptar dhe jo për ndonjë arritje të jashtzakonshme. Mund të vecohet hyrja në NATO, dicka që duhej arritur që në 1994 e jo tani vonë.

----------


## Brari

Lideri i Lëvizjes Studentore, u përball me vdekjen që në momentin e parë kur doli në krye të protestave të studentëve 


Pesë atentatet ndaj Azem Hajdarit

Azem Hajdari u përball me vdekjen që në momentin e parë kur doli në krye të protestave të studentëve. Të gjithë shqiptarët e kujtojnë kohën kur thuhej se, do të vritej njeriu me xhupin e zi. Që nga ajo kohë deri më 22 mars 1992, Azem Hajdari ka kaluar disa prita, pa llogaritur provokimet e shumta gjatë fushatës elektorale. Mjafton të kujtojmë vetëm faktin që në periudhën e zgjedhjeve të 22 marsit '92, në shtëpinë ku banonte Azem Hajdari, tek "Rruga e Kavajës", përballë PD-së, tek Kisha Katolike, 10 ditë para fitores së 22 marsit, i vjen një pako në shtëpi, në të cilën ndodhej një kokë gjeli e prerë dhe një letër e shkruar me gjak: "Azem Hajdari, je i dënuar me vdekje". Kjo letër nuk ishte gjë tjetër veçse një vazhdim i paralajmërimeve dhe i vendimit që ishte marrë për vrasjen e Heroit të Demokracisë, Azem Hajdarit, e cila u realizua me ekzekutimin e tij më 12 shtator 1998, para selisë së Partisë Demokratike. Ekzekutimi u krye pas pesë atentateve të bujshme gjatë një viti të rikthimit të së majtës në pushtet.

Në qershor të vitit 1997, në Shkallnuer të Durrësit, Azemi tentohet të vritet me bombë. Atentati dështoi.

Në gusht të vitit 1997 në Sarandë, në Qafën e Buallit, bandat e krimit i zënë pritë.

Më 18 shtator të vitit 1997, nga njerëz që përdorën deputetin socialist Gafurr Mazreku, Azemi goditet për vdekje me 5 plumba në Kuvend.

Më 14 shkurt 1998, organizohet prita e Milotit nga forcat e policisë, duke qëlluar me breshëri plumbash në makinën e tij, ku përveç 14 vetëve, ndodhej edhe djali i tij 14-vjeçar. 

Më 3 qershor 1998, në kohën që po mbështeste luftën në Kosovë, me një grup deputetësh si Pjetër Arbnori, Jozefina Topalli etj., Azemit iu organizua një atentat nga forcat e policisë, të cilat e mbajtën të rrethuar 3 orë. Qindra plumba derdhen nga armët e zjarrit mbi makinën e tij. Ai njoftoi Qendrën, por nuk i erdhën në ndihmë, ndonëse ishin në dijeni për veprimet. Azemi i shpëton një prite ku dhjetra policë goditën me mitraloza e armë nga më të ndryshmet deputetin Azem Hajdari dhe grupin e tij të shoqërimit, duke ngelur i plagosur ish-drejtori i Përgjithshëm i RTSH-së, Bardhyl Pollo. 

Më datën 12 shtator 1998, pas një mitingu të fuqishëm në Fier, i cili dha sinjalin e fitores, ku ishte edhe nënkryetari i PD-së, sot Presidenti Bamir Topi dhe politikanë të tjerë, pasi kthehet në Tiranë, rreth orës 21.15, përballë selisë së PD-së, vritet pabesisht nga dhjetra breshëri plumbash, i rrethuar nga disa makina policie.

Në këtë atentat morën pjesë 125 vetë, nga këta 25 me uniformë policie. Dy prej tyre, megjithëse të deklaruar e dënuar për vrasje, madje kishin bërë vrasje edhe brenda policisë 4 muaj më parë, qëllimisht ishin veshur e graduar, për të marrë pjesë në këtë vrasje. 

I pashpjegueshëm qe fakti se, edhe pas vrasjes së Heroit të Demokracisë, nuk u ngrit asnjë post-bllok në të gjithë Shqipërinë.

Lajmi për vrasjen e Heroit të Demokracisë, Azem Hajdari, u publikua nga të gjitha mediat kryesore në botë, nga stacionet televizive më prestigjioze të botës dhe vdekja e tij u cilësua si një humbje e madhe për demokracinë në Shqipëri.

Vlerësimet nga më të ndryshmet për figurën e këtij Heroi, që në moshën 28-vjeçare përmbysi një nga regjimet më diktatoriale në botë, përmbyllen me cilësimin e shkrimtarit të madh, Ismail Kadare, i cili e konsideroi vrasjen e Azem Hajdarit si "Vrasja e Shekullit".

E megjithë vlerësimet si një ndër vrasjet e mëdha politike në Evropë, të dhëna nga stacionet EURO-NEWS etj., dhe provat e mjaftueshme për organizimin e kësaj vrasjeje politike, ende drejtësia shqiptare nuk e ka zgjidhur këtë çështje, duke vënë para përgjegjësisë organizuesit dhe vrasësit. 

14 shtatori

14 shtatori është revolta më e madhe që ka njohur populli shqiptar në historinë e tij shumëshekullore. Mbi 100000 shqiptarë, me fytyrat e nxira nga dhimbja dhe me një zë, morën pjesë në mitingun madhështor për përcjelljen e Heroit të Demokracisë, në mbrojtje të asaj demokracie për të cilën luftoi me aq zjarr e patos lideri i tyre, Azem Hajdari.

14 shtatori është shpërthimi i vrullshëm, uragani i fuqishëm i zemërimit të një populli, të cilit i kishin marrë simbolin, dritën që i ndriçonte rrugën, frymëzimin dhe shpresën për të ardhmen, i kishin vrarë ëndrrën, i kishin penguar rrugën drejt demokracisë, drejt idealit, drejt Evropës. 

14 shtatori është manifestimi i përmasave të tilla të mëdha, i denjë për figura të tilla legjendare të kalibrit të lartë si Azem Hajdari, duke na sjellë ndërmend jetën dhe veprën e heronjve botërorë të këtij regjistri. 

Ajo, më shumë se dhimbje e urrejtje ndaj forcave okulte, ndaj së keqes, ishte manifestim i shpirtit të pamposhtur për liri e demokraci, ishte afirmim i vazhdimit të rrugës së lavdishme që kishte ndjekur idhulli i tyre - Azem Hajdari - që tanimë ia kishin vrarë.

Në këtë kuptim, 14 shtatori ishte revolta e brendshme, spontane, e vetvetishme, më e madhja dhe më kuptimplota në historinë tonë, që i dedikohej një heroi të rallë e të lavdishëm, të përjetshmit Azem Hajdari.

Ngjarjet e jashtëzakonshme si kjo u takojnë vetëm figurave të jashtëzakonshme si Azem Hajdari, me gjurmë të pashlyeshme në historinë e kombit. 

Halil RAMA

REXHEP POLISI






Kush ishte Azem Hajdari


Lindi me 11 mars 1963

Ishte i Martuar, me tre fëmijë: Kiriadi, Rudina dhe Azemi, i vogël.

1993- Mbaroi studimet ne degën Filozofi në Universitetin e Tiranës

1995- Diplomohet në Fakultetin Juridik, në Universitetin e Tiranës.

1993-1994, Studion gjuhën angleze dhe për filozofi në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës

1996 - Diplomohet në studimet e Politikës së Sigurisë dhe Mbrojtjes, në Gramish të Gjermanisë, në Universitetet e Organizuara nga Organizata e Atlantikut të Veriut.


Aktiviteti Politik


Dhjetor 1990-shkurt 1991, Udhëheqës i Lëvizjes Studentore që shëmbën diktaturën komunsite në Shqipëri.

Kryetar i Komisionit Drejtues të Partisë Demokratike Shqiptare, partia e parë opozitare pas 50 vjet diktaturë.

1991-1993 Zv/Kryetar i Partisë Demokratike Shqiptare, dhe anëtar i Kryesisë së saj.

31 Mars 1991, Deputet i PDSH për Shkodrën

22 Mars 1992, Deputet i PDSH për Shijakun

26 Maj 1996, Deputet i PDSH për Bulqizën

29 Qershor 1997, Deputet i PDSH për Tropojën.

1992-1996, Kryetar i Komisionit Parlamentar për Rendin Publik dhe SHIK.

Qershor 1997, Kryetar i Komisionit Parlamentar për Mbrojtjen Kombëtare.

Prej vitit 1995 deri 1998, President i Klubit të Futbollit Vllaznia të Shkodrës

President i Fedreatës Shqiptare të Arteve Marciale Shqiptare.


1990-1998


I bëhen 5 antentate, prej të cilëve dy spktakolare në Selinë e Parlamentit Shqiptar në shtator të vitit '97, dhe antentatit në Tropojë në qershor të vitit '98.

12 Shtator 1998, Azem Hajdari vritet nga njerëz me uniformë policie përpara selisë së Partisë Demokratike Shqiptare.


Para 12 vjetësh dora vrastare e një klike kriminale ekzekutoi udhëheqësin e Lëvizjes Studentore të vitit '90





Pjesë nga deklaratat e Azem Hajdarit një javë para vrasjes në media dhe në mitingje të ndryshme


"Mund të vrasin disa nga ne, por jo idealet tona"

Në një intervistë dhënë grupit anglez të Helsinkit, botuar për herë të parë në "RD", pas vrasjes, më 5 tetor 1998, Azem Hajdari ndër të tjera shprehet: "Mund të vrasin disa nga ne, por jo idealet tona".

Më 4 shtator 1998, një ditë pas largimit të përfaqësuesit të zyrës së NATO-s nga Shqipëria: "Si kryetar i Komisionit parlamentar të Mbrojtjes, denoncoj klikën në pushtet për politikën e izolimit, në të cilën ai po e zhyt Shqipërinë. Duke shprehur keqardhjen time më të thellë, njëkohësisht shpreh edhe mirëkuptimin tim për vendimin që mori NATO, për të larguar përfaqësuesin e zyrës së saj të instaluar në Ministrinë e Mbrojtjes Duke bërë direkt përgjegjës për këtë vendim qeverinë, theksoj se NATO nuk largohet nga Shqipëria për çështje sigurie, sepse NATO është e kudondodhur në mbrojtje të vlerave të saj, në kohë paqeje e lufte. NATO me këtë vendim tregon se, nuk i beson kësaj qeverie, e cila ka instaluar krimin e organizuar, trafikun e organizuar, korrupsionin e organizuar, prandaj është shpallur si qeveria më e korruptuar në Evropë"...

Në mitingun e Durrësit më 7 shtator 1998, lideri i Lëvizjes Studentore të '90-ës deklaroi se, "Revoltat antidiktatoriale do të përmbysin komunistët në pushtet, të cilët erdhën me djegie, vrasje, dhunë, shkatërrime dhe vjedhje, një vit më parë.

Një ditë para se ta vrisnin, Azem Hajdari kishte deklaruar në mitingun e Lezhës më 11 shtator 1998 se, "Populli në mbarë Shqipërinë është ngritur në këmbë për të rrëzuar qeverinë". Ai përshëndeti qëndrimin e fundit të SHBA në përkrahje të PD, e cila kishte kërkuar lirimin pa kushte të gjashtë ish-funksionarëve të saj, të burgosur politikë nga klika në pushtet.

Ndërsa, paraditën e 12 shtatorit 1998, në mitingun e Fierit, Azem Hajdari, lider i dhjetorit '90 që drejtoi protestat e para mbarëpopullore për rrëzimin e diktaturës komuniste në Shqipëri, brohoritet nxehtësisht nga mijëra demokratë të Fierit. Para tyre ai deklaroi: "Kjo qeveri nuk e ka të gjatë "






Para 12 vjetësh dora vrastare e një klike kriminale ekzekutoi udhëheqësin e Lëvizjes Studentore të vitit '90


Figura e Azem Hajdarit lartësohet në memorien e çdo qytetari


Halil RAMA


Para 12 vjetësh dora vrastare e një klike kriminale ekzekutoi Azem Hajdarin, simbolin e pluralizmit në Shqipëri, një nga udhëheqësit e Lëvizjes Studentore të vitit '90 që solli rrëzimin e diktaturës komuniste. Azem Hajdari u lind në 11 mars 1963 në qytetin e Tropojës, në skajin verilindor të Shqipërisë. Pas përfundimit të shkollës së mesme në qytetin e tij të lindjes, ai vijoi studimet në Fakultetin e Shkencave Politike e Juridike në Universitetin e Tiranës, ku dhe u diplomua për filozofi në vitin 1993, ndërsa në vitin 1995 u diplomua si jurist. Në vitet 1993-1994, ndoqi kualifikimin pasuniversitar në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës për gjuhë angleze e filozofi, ndërsa në 1996 për politikat e sigurisë e mbrojtjes, në kuadrin e NATO-s, në Garmisch-Partenkirchen në Gjermani. Në dhjetor të 1990, ai ishte një ndër udhëheqësit e Lëvizjes Studentore për shembjen e diktaturës komuniste në Shqipëri, ndërsa në vitet 1991-1993 nënkryetar i Partisë Demokratike të Shqipërisë, e para parti opozitare pas gati 50 vjet diktaturë komuniste. Deputet i PD-së në katër legjilslatura, Azem Hajdari, ka qenë anëtar i Kryesisë së kësaj partie dhe në vitet 1992-1996 kryetar i Komisionit Kuvendor për Rendin Publik dhe SHIK-un. "Qytetar Nderi" i pothuajse të gjitha bashkive e komunave të Shqipërisë, si në Tiranë, Vlorë etj., në vitin 2002 Azem Hajdari u nderua me Urdhrin "Nderi i Kombit", ndërsa në vitin 2003 me Medaljen e Artë të Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizrenit. Azem Hajdari u shqua për vetitë e tij, që në fillimin e Lëvizjes Studentore të vitit 1990 për të vazhduar më pas me veprimtarinë e tij politike, duke mbetur në kujtesën historike si një udhëheqës me vlera të rralla demokratike e patriotike. Heroizmi i tij nisi me vrullin studentor të vitit 1990, ku ai u shqua përpara të gjithëve me forcën dhe guximin e hekurt për t'i dhënë fund regjimit komunist në Shqipëri. Dëshirës së tij të zjarrtë për të mposhtur izolimin në këmbim të lirisë iu bashkuan me dhjetëra mijëra studentë, intelektualë, profesorë e pedagogë, të cilët nën moton e një Shqipërie si gjithë Europa, shembën muret e diktaturës për ta bërë Shqipërinë vendin e demokracisë. 


Çastet e jetës së shkurtër i bëri të përjetshme


12 vjet më parë u nda nga jeta në mënyrë tragjike një prej figurave më të ndritura të historisë së pluralizmit dhe demokracisë në Shqipëri. Natën e 12 shtatorit 1998, vrasësit u shfaqën në formën e djallit dhe goditën pa mëshirë. Ata ia kishin menduar vdekjen prej kohësh. Vdekja i erdhi e vrazhdë. I ishte afruar kushedi sa herë, por pa e frikësuar. Atë natë të 12 shtatorit, erdhi me mot të keq. Duhej të binte shiu dhe të fikeshin dritat. Edhe në errësirë, Azemi mendonte për dritën. Ai ishte në betejë me lirinë e kufizuar. Dhe vdekja thonë se është e ëmbël dhe e ndershme kur vdes për liri, ndaj Azem Hajdari ishte një dhuratë e madhe për mbarë shqiptarët dhe në mënyrë të veçantë për demokratët anembanë vendit, të cilët me 12 shtator të 1998-ës, e qanë si një hero dhe sot e kujtojnë si një martir të demokracisë. 

Çastet e jetës së shkurtër i bëri të përjetshme. Familja e tij sot ngre kokën lart dhe kujton një të vërtetë: Azemi vazhdon të zotërojë... Thjesht, vetëm iku. Fëmijën e vogël e la në barkun e bashkëshortes. Azemi i vogël s'e njohu dot të atin. Rudinën e pengoi e ëma ta shihte të vdekur. Ajo duhej ta mbante mend vetëm të gjallë. Kiri e pa të rrëzuar me shpresën se do të ngrihej, ashtu shtatlartë siç kishte ndodhur edhe në atentatet e tjera. Kurse Fatmira, s'e la dhembjen që t'i mundë, por kujtoi buzëqeshjen e Azemit që trembte çdo lot dhe frikë, kur i përcolli nga selia e PD-së drejt shtëpisë. 

Azem Hajdari u shqua për vetitë e tij, që në fillimin e Lëvizjes Studentore të vitit 1990 për të vazhduar më pas me veprimtarinë e tij politike, duke mbetur në kujtesën historike si një udhëheqës me vlera të rralla demokratike e patriotike, për të cilat atij i është dhënë, pas vdekjes, edhe Urdhri i lartë "Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeu" nga Presidenti i Republikës.

Azem Hajdari do të mbahet mend si kalorës i lirisë dhe do të mbetet modeli i politikanit të ri për të guxuar e për të mbrojtur vlerat që ai beson.

Figura e Azem Hajdarit mbetet në memorien e gjithsecilit si një njeri i veçantë e i papërsëritshëm, vetitë e të cilit i përkasin një heroi kombëtar. Natyrisht që vitet kalojnë shumë shpejt, por Azemi mbetet në memorien e gjithsecilit, sidomos të miqve dhe të shokëve të tij. Një njeri shumë i veçantë, me një karakter të fortë, gati-gati të papërsëritshëm. Kjo është arsyeja që ne e kujtojmë Azemin jo vetëm në përvjetorin e rënies së tij, por në çdo moment tjetër kur flitet për heronj.





RD

-


Lavdi Azem Hajdarit!

----------


## juanito02

Episode nga lufta e ftohte mes Sali Berishes dhe Azem Hajdarit
Nga Mero Baze
Episode nga lufta e ftohte mes Sali Berishes dhe Azem Hajdarit

Prill 1996

PD-ja jopolitike e 26 majit

Nëse ka pasur ndonjëherë në historinë politike të një partie më shumë intelektualë dhe më pak politikanë, ky ka qenë Kuvendi dhe garnitura politike e dalë nga zgjedhjet e 26 majit. Pas kokëçarjesh të gjata me fraksione brenda PD-së dhe figura politike që e kontestonin vazhdimisht, Sali Berisha u mbyll i vetëm në vilën nr. 4 në Pallatin e Brigadave, për ti dhënë PD-së një ekip të ri, që thuajse nuk kishte lidhje me politikën. Prej ikjes së Neritan Cekës në vitin 1991 e më pas Pashkos, Zogajt, Imamit, Kalakulës, Baletës dhe kulmimit të rrjedhjeve me kryetarin karizamtik të partisë, Eduard Selamin, Sali Berisha dukej se po mendonte për një parti pa politikanë. Lista e gjatë që shkruante dhe rishkruante vetë, nxirrej nga lista pedagogësh, artistësh dhe intelektualësh të njohur të vendit, shumica e të cilëve as që kishin ndonjë ide se po hynin në politikë. Me siguri që ka qenë afër fundit kur, një mbrëmje, më thirri për kafe në vilën nr. 4. Ndihej qartë që ishte i kënaqur me vizat e panumërta që kishte hequr mbi dengun e listave që kishte përpara.

-Do ti lexoj një herë emrat, - tha. - Kam gjetur ekipin më të shkëlqyer që kemi pasur ndonjëherë për zgjedhjet!

Po i dëgjoja. Gjysmën i kisha dëgjuar jo si politikanë, gjysmën tjetër as si politikanë dhe as si intelektualë.

- Si të duken? - më tha.

Ishte një pyetje që donte përgjigjen që duhej ta dëgjonte ai. Qoftë dhe për rutinë.

- Janë shumë, - i thashë, - sdi të them për të gjithë. Disa emra janë shumë të njohur dhe ndoshta bëjnë punë. A ke folur me ta?

- Me cilët? - tha.

- Për shembull, me Ndriçim Xhepën, Xhevdet Ferrin apo këta pedagogët.

- Ska problem për ata, flasim. Po si të duket lista?

Donte doemos një përgjigje entuziaste.

- E mirë më duket, - i thashë. - Do të kesh pak problem me këta të partisë.

- Partisë hë, çprobleme do të kem? Ua kam thanë: Më të shquarit, te zonat më të vështira. Ja, për shembull: Agron Musarajn e kam çue në Berat, Sadik Bejkon dhe Blerim Çelën në Tepelenë, Fatos Bejën në Gjirokastër, Leonard Demin në Sarandë, Genc Pollon në Përmet, Dashamir Shehin në Vlorë, Ridvan Boden në Korçë... se këta të Jugut ke merak ti

Nuk i bëra asnjë koment. Po përpiqesha ti mbaja mend, se ndoshta më duheshin për raportin e mëngjesit te Zëri i Amerikës.

-Mirë e paske Jugun, - i thashë instinktivisht. - Këtë Boden nuk e njoh, por këtë Shehin pse në Vlorë?

-Nuk e njeh Boden... i shkëlqyem! Ka mbarue në Francë, e kemi pas drejtor Dogane, superkorrekt, financier i zoti. Ndërsa Vlora ka shumë rëndësi, - tha. - Do një figurë të fortë, sbëhet pa një figurë të fortë.

Në të vërtetë, krisja mes Dashamir Shehit dhe Berishës kishte nisur. Aleksandër Meksi, që historikisht nuk duronte dot asnjë zëvendëskryeministër, për shkak se i dukeshin të gjithë të Berishës, po ashtu kishte probleme me të, por nuk kuptohej kurrë nëse i kishte me të apo me Berishën.

- E ke mbyllur, me një fjalë? A mund ta citoj unë ndonjërin nesër në radio?

- Jooo! - tha. - Se nuk e di njeri. Nuk duhet të dalë asgjë. Kam edhe ca probleme në Shkodër. Duhet me e mbyllë dhe atë. Më ka mbet ky Koleci, sdi ku ta çoj...

- Në Shkodër, ku tjetër? - i thashë.

- Se di. Fola me Aliun... ai thotë se kemi një kandidaturë tjetër atje, një grua shumë e zonja thotë, po burri i saj qenka fis me Kolecin.

- Kush është kjo?

- Është një pedagoge... për matematikë më duket, nuk e di... ose për juridik, juridik më duket. Ja, të pyes Aliun.

Foli me Ali Spahinë. Toni i shtruar i Ali Spahisë dhe serioziteti që u kushtonte raporteve njerëzore e bënin atë figurën më të palëkundur të PD-së dhe njeriun më të qëndrueshëm nga pikëpamja politike për Berishën, edhe pse shpesh e xhindoste me kufijtë që u vendoste përpjekjeve të tij të përhershme për ta përdorur për çdo gjë.

- Është e shkëlqyer, thotë Aliu. Jozefina Topalli quhet. Qenka kancelare në fakultet. Nuk e di, po ky thotë se është më mirë ajo se Koleci në Shkodër, pasi ajo paska familje shumë të njohur nga baba i vet Ku ta çoj këtë Kolecin, ku ta çoj. - Filloi të hidhte sytë sërish mbi hartën elektorale. - Ah, po, e gjeta, - tha. - Në Mirditë e kam një vend. Të pyes një herë Aliun.

Foli sërish me Ali Spahinë: Paska qenë mësues atje, në Mirditë? E po, shumë mirë atëherë aty po e çoj. Shumë mirë, u mbyll kjo punë. E shkëlqyer! Mos fol me njeri.

- U mbyll, - mu kthye mua. - Në Mirditë. Aliu thotë se paska qenë dikur mësues aty... ose i internuar, ose mësues, nuk e dinte mirë, por më tha që ka lidhje atje.

Përfytyrova Kolecin, një burrë i matur, i urtë dhe flegmatik, që kishte drejtuar me durim dhe përkushtim administratën e Presidencës për katër vjet. Nuk e njihja nga afër, por me siguri që ishte i çliruar nga ideja se po ikte nga ajo ndërtesë.

I vetmi kuriozitet që kisha për kandidaturat e Shkodrës ishte Azem Hajdari. Berisha nuk po ma përmendte emrin e tij, ndërsa Azemi kishte dy ditë që më kërkonte ta zhbiroja se ku kishte ndërmend ta çonte. Më duhet një fije informacion, shqipe, - tha Azemi, - pastaj di vetë unë se çbëj.

- Po Azemin? - i thashë papritur.

- Azemin? Hëm, atij ia kam gjet vendin. Ai, kudo që ta çosh, fiton. Kemi një zonë shumë të vështirë, që bashkon Çermenikën e Librazhdit, Martaneshin dhe Tërnovën e Dibrës. Aty e kam çue. Vetëm ai mund ta fitojë këtë.

- Mos nuk e pranon, - i thashë me gjysmë zëri.

- Jo, mo, e pranon, - tha, - mos ki merak. Shiko, kam ndjekur një parim: figurat politike në zonat më të vështira, intelektualët në qytete të sigurta, se ata më duhen në Kuvend mue, smund ti hedh në mes të detit menjëherë.

Pas disa ditësh, lista iu lexua Këshillit Kombëtar.

Përpara mbledhjes, në mëngjes, piva kafe me Azem Hajdarin në Rogner. Ia thashë pak a shumë se ku mund të ishte.

- Po në Shkodër, - tha, - kush është?

- Ka futur një grua, - i thashë. - Jozefina Topalli quhej, më duket se ishte kunata e Kolecit.

- Të ka mashtruar, - tha.  Koleci ska kunatë pedagoge.

- Nuk më tha kunatë, por e mora me mend nga mbiemri... diçka e kishte burrin e saj.

- E di unë kush është, - tha Azemi. - Lene se e rregulloj vetë tani. Po e ftoj për një drekë në Vahinë, ta shikoj njëherë se çështë. Nejse, shqipe, ti mos thuaj gjë për këtë muhabet, se di unë si e zgjidh.

Në mbledhje, Berisha foli gjatë për qeverisjen katërvjeçare dhe për parimet mbi ta cilat kishte ndërtuar listën. Përsëriti pak a shumë faktin që politikanët do të shkonin në zona të vështira dhe intelektualët në zona të sigurta. Shtoi se, si risi, Kuvendi do të kishte një boom për gratë. Lexoi edhe emrin e Azemit në zonën përkatëse. Pati reaksion. Azemi u ngrit nga vendi dhe kërkoi të sqarohej më qartë: për se ishte sajuar një zonë për të?

28 maj 1996

Arrita dhe u futa te hotel Tirana. Azem Hajdari ishte ulur në një tryezë në cep të kafenesë, në katin e parë dhe, i nxirë në fytyrë, shihte nga sheshi. Njësoj si në pjesën tjetër të bulevardit, ku kryeministri dhe ish-ministri i Brendshëm sodisnin masakrën, me shpresë se do të rrëzohej rivali i tyre, ashtu dhe njeriu që ishte përballur me diktaturën, shpresonte që përplasja e opozitës me policinë do ta rrëzonte atë që ia kishte zënë hisen e diellit në njëfarë mënyre. Por Sali Berisha nuk ishte as në hotel Tirana, as te hotel Dajtit, por në Pallatin e Brigadave. Nuk komunikonte me askënd. Në kohë të ndryshme, e kam pyetur disa herë për ato çaste dhe më ka dhënë të njëjtën përgjigje: Skam pasur komunikim. Dija vetëm se do të silleshin si me një miting të paligjshëm të partive të vogla.

Në këtë përgjigje shfajësuese kishte plot nuanca të dijes dhe mosdijes së tij për atë që do të ndodhte. Por Azem Hajdari mendonte ndryshe. Ai kishte frikë se dëmi që po bëhej do ta tejkalonte dëmtimin e Berishës dhe, si zakonisht në raste të tilla, ai i shtonte sulmet mbi njerëzit që i urrente vërtet dhe ata ishin Agim Shehu dhe Bashkim Gazidedja. Ma stërholloi skenarin e tij plot paranoja, se si ata të dy donin që të nxirrnin nga loja të gjitha palët dhe ta merrnin vetë komandën.

- Ky është skenar, - tha. - Duan të na nxjerrin jashtë loje.

Zemërimi i tij me njerëzit e ShIK-ut dhe të Policisë kishte kohë që i kishte kaluar kufijtë.

Dola me vrap jashtë dhe u futa mes turmës. Ndeza mikrofonin.

Ndërkohë që flisja me Azemin, një ofshamë e madhe erdhi nga sheshi. Se dalloja dot mirë se kush kishte rrëmbyer një megafon, por më ngjasonte me zërin e Neritan Cekës, që këlthiste: Kjo është diktaturë!. Më tej, Servet Pëllumbi ngjante si një statujë e ngrirë nga pamja që kishte para syve. Një fotoreporter spanjoll, i gjakosur në përpjekje për të mbrojtur aparatin e tij fotografik dhe një truprojë e tij i gjakosur me lopatë xheniere, ishin mbështjellë rreth tij, sikur të gjenin mbrojtje te profesori i vjetër i marksizmit. Ishte një skenë që turpëron çdo shoqëri që e prodhon. Muskujt e palëvizur të Servet Pëllumbit dhe njerëzit e ngjeshur përreth tij, ishin imazhi më i dhimbshëm njerëzor që prodhoi dhuna e 28 majit. Dhëmbët e thyer të Arben Imamit, tërheqja zvarrë e tij, dhunimi i Gramoz Pashkos dhe Blendi Gonxhes, përplasja me Pandeli Majkon, ishin brutale dhe të egra, kurse ballafaqimi i dhunës me një njeri paqësor dhe me një portret të heshtur e qortues si Servet Pëllumbi, ishte i dhimbshëm. Turma e policisë e humbi kontrollin dhe filloi të godiste kë të mundte. U afrova sa munda të merrja disa zëra për në radio. Për fat, mikrofoni më kishte regjistruar zërin e Neritan Cekës dhe Kastriot Islamit. Mblodha të gjithë zërat dhe u ula të shkruaja raportin.

Në orën 15.00 ishte emisioni te Zëri i Amerikës. Montova fillimisht atmosferën e protestës, ku dëgjohej në sfond kënga Eja mblidhuni këtu, këtu!, pastaj Neritan Cekën, Kastriot Islamin dhe në fund Azem Hajdarin. Pjesa e Azemit ishte më shumë si balancë ndaj tre opozitarëve. Policia po bën detyrën, - tha ai. - Ky është një miting i paligjshëm. Asgjë më shumë. Ishin krejt e kundërta e asaj që bluante me vete në hollin e hotelit.

Zëri i tij ishte i pasigurt dhe sapo e mbaroi fjalinë, uli kokën dhe filloi të shante përsëri ata që kishin futur në skemë PD-në. Brenda çdo minute ai jetonte dramën e të qenit themelues i Partisë Demokratike, të cilën duhej ta mbaronte, si dhe adhurues i betejës që bëhej para syve të tij dhe kundër partisë që ai kishte themeluar gjashtë vjet më parë për lirinë e fjalës dhe votës, që bëhej tashmë nga ajo parti që kishte trashëguar historinë e Partisë së Punës. Azem Hajdari e vuante këtë dilemë të madhe si një fat që nuk e meritonte. I luftuar me egërsi brenda partisë së tij nga grupi i Berishës dhe i mbetur më këmbë falë aftësive të tij populiste dhe makinacioneve shpeshherë banale, në mesditën e 28 majit ai ishte njeriu më i rrahur i politikës shqiptare, edhe pse mbi kurrizin e tij nuk u vërtit asnjë shkop. Ai ndiente lakmi për ata njerëz që kishin lirinë të bënin një betejë të re kundër atij që po e izolonte dhe po e zvogëlonte pak e nga pak brenda partisë që themeloi vetë. Ai ndiente makth, mes të tjerash, për mungesën e lirisë së tij për të thënë atë që mendonte, si gjashtë vjet më parë. Atë ditë ai mendonte se partia e tij po tradhtohej nga disa fanatikë që po e çonin në greminë dhe detyrohej të fliste publikisht në favor të një gjëje që nuk e besonte. E bënte këtë me shpresën që të mbetej ende brenda asaj partie, me shpresën se mund ti vinte sërish dita për një betejë që mund ta fitonte brenda saj.

Qeveria e re, një ndjellëse fatkeqësish

Ndërsa vera e vitit 1996 po tërhiqej zvarrë mes sherreve të socialistëve dhe nxjerrjes jashtë loje të shumicës së emrave politikë të PD-së, në horizont po shfaqeshin probleme të reja, që buronin nga politika personale që kishte diktuar elitën e re politike në pushtet, nga larja e hesapeve mes palëve dhe pamundësia e pushtetit për ti dhënë një përgjigje krizës së fajdeve, që pas zgjedhjeve shpërtheu edhe te fondacionet e quajtura bamirëse, si Populli dhe Xhaferri.

Në planin politik, Azem Hajdari, themeluesi i Partisë Demokratike dhe i përjashtuari i madh i saj, po përgatitej për kundërsulm. Shoqëria e tij me krerët e sindikatave po rritej dhe ai po kërkonte një mandat për tiu kundërvënë qeverisë së re Meksi.

Vetë Meksi, në të vërtetë, ishte i çudituri i madh që i kishte mbijetuar postit të tij. Komunikimi i tij me Berishën ishte vështirësuar dhe deri në minutën e fundit ai nuk kishte asnjë sinjal rikonfirmimi. Madje, një natë para se të shpallej qeveria, Berisha e çoi deri në fund humorin e zi, kur na thirri mua dhe Ylli Rakipin në zyrë dhe na la të kuptohej se kandidat mund të ishte edhe Genc Polloja. Ne e çuam deri në fund humorin e tij të zi duke e futur këtë në faqen e parë të gazetës. Por në orën dhjetë, gjithçka ishte qetësuar dhe Aleksandër Meksi ishte rikonfirmuar. Dy të zemëruar të mëdhenj kishte me këtë vendim: Bashkim Gazidedja dhe Azem Hajdari, të dy po ashtu armiq me njëri-tjetrin. Gazidedja u trondit aq shumë nga rikonfirmimi, sa nuk dinte kujt ti hapej. Mori Ylli Rakipin në telefon dhe e ka mbajtur gati një orë duke zbrazur gjithçka kundër tij. Fliste për abuzime financiare, për lidhje të dyshimta antikombëtare, për gjithçka. Por dëshpërimi nuk i vinte nga kjo gjë, por nga fakti se, sipas tij, i kishte çuar një dosje të tërë Berishës me këto gjëra dhe se ai nuk e kishte përfillur. Këtë gjë nuk e shpjegonte dot. I vetmi që kishte një shpjegim për këtë ishte avokat Ngjela.

- Ky Gaziu se njohka doktorin fare, - tha. - I paska bërë dosjen sa një mal Leka Meksit dhe kërkon që ta heqë doktori. Po doktori atë do, dosjen. Ai e paska bërë me duart e tij kryeministër. I paska thënë: Ja ku e ke dosjen e tij, tani bëje!. Se ai nuk e di që është ndryshe ekuacioni.

Por humori i Ngjelës nuk mbërrinte dhe as nuk kuptohej nga mendja e Gazidedes. Dhe ishte tejet i brengosur. Me Azem Hajdarin, po ashtu. Ky nuk e kishte me Aleksandër Meksin, por nuk guxonte ta bënte betejën direkt me Sali Berishën. Donte doemos ti tërhiqte vëmendjen atij dhe ta thërriste për një pakt. Avokat Ngjela, që ia kishte njohur prej vitesh këtë stil, ia ngrinte nervat kur ia ilustronte gjithçka me pasqyrat që dogjën anijet e Kartagjenës.

- Kot e ke, Azem, sa bën gati anijen ti, ai të drejton pasqyrën dhe ta djeg. Mos u lodh kot! - i thoshte.

Po Azemi nuk u tërhoq kurrë. Për tia arritur asaj dite, që nuk ia arriti dot derisa e vranë, ai bëri gjithçka: u bë mik me armiqtë e Berishës në PD, armik me miqtë e tij, bëhej tolerant dhe radikal, antikomunist i tërbuar dhe njeriu më i moderuar. Bënte gjithçka që, një ditë, ai ti thoshte:Azem, çfarë do, fol Ai nuk ia tha kurrë dhe tashmë themeluesi i asaj partie po tretet nën dhè pa ia arritur të bëhej qoftë edhe një ditë ministër, ndërsa dhjetëra e qindra të tjerë, miq dhe armiq të tij, pa asnjë kontribut në atë parti, janë bërë gjithçka, mjaftonte që të mos kishin pretendime politike.

Dukej se ndaj Azemit kishte një armiqësi që e kapërcente Berishën. Shpeshherë, për ta kuptuar se kush ishte njeri i parehabiluteshëm nga Berisha, duhej të shikoje reagimet e gruas së tij, Lirisë.

Një të diel vere, një javë pasi familja Berisha kishte martuar vajzën, Argitën, na kishin ftuar në vilën në Dajt, së bashku me Lazër Stanin dhe Ylli Rakipin. Ishte një lloj pritjeje më konfidenciale për ta uruar për dasmën e vajzës dhe kishim edhe gratë me vete. Ndërsa po hanim drekë dhe Lazri po bënte humor me makinën time të prishur, si krejt i pavëmendshëm që ishte ndaj detajeve, përmendi Azemin, i cili kishte bërë disa herë aksidente në fillim të viteve 90-të. Liria rrudhi vetullat dhe ndërroi bisedë, edhe pse Berisha kishte qejf të vazhdonte gallata dhe tallja për makinën time Golf 2, që e mbaja shumë keq. Dukej që Azemi nuk ishte i mirëpritur në familje. Kishte fituar armiqësinë e saj. Distanca me të ishte bërë e plotë dhe aq mjaftonte që të mos e provonte kurrë shijen e pushtetit.

Mbaj mend formimin e qeverisë. Azemi kishte mbështetur gjithë fushatën e tij elektorale duke i premtuar stafit të vet se në qeverinë e ardhshme do të ishte ministër i Brendshëm.

Qeveria e re, njësoj si grupi parlamentar, ishte një përpjekje për të larguar figurat politike dhe për të promovuar emra të rinj, që kurrë nuk u kishte shkuar mendja të hynin në qeveri. Më kujtohet rasti i Halit Shamatës. Sali Berisha ishte duke hedhur emrat e parë të qeverisë në letër, kur, ndërsa më kish thirrur për një kafe në zyrë, filloi të më tregonte listën e gjatë të grave që kishte futur në qeveri si sekretare shteti, një post që po e shpikte për të fryrë qeverinë. Ishin 3 ose 4 gra të tilla në kabinet. Pastaj shkoi te ministri i Drejtësisë.

- Kam zgjedhur Halit Shamatën, - tha. - Nuk ka jurist më të mirë

- Nuk është jurist, - i thashë, - është mësues letërsie.

- E ke gabim, - tha. - Ka drejtue për katër vjet Komisionin e Ligjeve, është nga më të shkëlqyerit.

- Dakord, por nuk është jurist, - i thashë. - Mund të jetë pak delikate kjo, pasi do të kesh të bësh me sistemin e drejtësisë.

- Si, nuk është jurist? - tha.  Prit... kë të pyes

- E kam mik Halitin, - i thashë. - E njoh mirë. Nuk është jurist.

- Kjo ma komplikon punën, - tha. - E di mirë ti këtë punë? - më pyeti sërish.

- Shumë mirë, - thashë. - Haliti ka botuar libra. Di dhe kur dhe me kë ka mbaruar shkollën.

- Mirë, domethënë qenka njeri i letrave. Dakord, e çojmë ministër të Brendshëm. Më duhet një imazh i ri në atë ministri, pas këtyre që ndodhën

Nuk e përmendte, por disa ditë më parë kishte shkarkuar disa oficerë policie për dhunën e 28 majit. Donte doemos ta hiqte imazhin e një policie të egër me një poet mesatar, që do të shkonte si kryepolic.

- Sdi a pranon, - i thashë. - Është tip i tërhequr. Kushedi sa frikë e ka policinë.

- Ke të drejtë, - tha.  Nejse, fol një herë me të, meqë e paske mik, por mos ia thuaj që të kam çue unë. Testoje nji herë.

Ishte drekë kur dola jashtë dhe në fakt nuk dija si ta gjeja Halit Shamatën. Astrit Patozi kishte një lidhje familjare me të, pasi kishte dhëndër në shtëpi vëllain e Halitit. E pritëm Halitin te një klub i vëllait të vet dhe u nisëm drejt Golemit. Ndenjëm gjatë, deri afër mesnate, por nuk morëm asnjë premtim serioz nga Haliti.

Të nesërmen, siç na e shpjegoi vetë, Berisha e kishte thirrur në orën dhjetë në zyrë dhe, sapo kishte hyrë brenda, e kishte uruar për detyrën duke shprehur besimin se ai ishte një kandidaturë e shkëlqyer.

Azemi priste gjithë makth pikërisht emrin e ministrit të Brendshëm dhe për rrethanat që shpjegova më lart, unë isha nga të parët që e dija. Ishte një situatë që e përjetoja dhe unë shumë keq. E dija që sdo të bëhej kurrë ministër i Brendshëm dhe më duhej ti tregoja. Në fillim u trondit, pastaj u çudit dhe në fund shfryu kundër Berishës. Pasi e mblodhi veten, përsëriti të njëjtën gjë:

-Shqipe, mos ia thuaj kujt derisa të bëhet.

Më vonë më tregoi se si e kishte takuar që atë ditë Shamatën dhe i kishte thënë se ishte takuar me Berishën dhe i kishte mbushur mendjen që të bënte Shamatën ministër të Brendshëm. Madje, kur ti hyre në Presidencë, unë po dilja, i kishte thënë.

Nuk di nëse Shamata kishte besuar diçka. Ishte i paepur në vendosmërinë e tij që askush të mos ia hetonte çarjen e madhe gati-gati armiqësore që kishte me Sali Berishën. Ishte mënyra se si mbijetonte.

Ky njeri, Azem Hajdari, që e donte me çdo kusht atë post, nuk e mori kurrë vetëm për shkakun se, po ta merrte do të ishte ai ministër i Brendshëm. Ndërsa Halit Shamata, që nuk e donte, e mori që të mos ishte kurrë ministër, por një njeri luajal me kryetarin e vet. Ky ishte në të vërtetë stili me të cilin Berisha po e ndërtonte qeverinë e re. Askush në vendin e vet. Gjithkush atje ku nuk duhej, atje ku nuk ndihej ministër. Gra të shpallura si të zonjat mbushën qeverinë, ndërsa prerjet më jopolitike u bën ministra. Me këtë qeveri dhe grup parlamentar tërësisht jopolitik, Sali Berisha do të ndeshej muaj më vonë me krizën më të thellë të pushtetit të tij dhe gjithçka do të shkrihej si kripa në ujë. Askush prej tyre nuk do ti dilte zot, pasi askush nuk mendonte politikisht.

Beteja e Azem hajdarit kunder qeverise Meksi 2

Beteja e tretë ishte ajo kundër Azem Hajdarit. I vendosur në krye të Sindikatave të Pavarura, ashtu siç dinte të vendosej ai, Azemi nisi një betejë të egër kundër qeverisë Meksi. Ky i fundit u tërbua. Nuk ishte i qartë se deri në çfarë mase prapa Azemit qëndonte Sali Berisha, siç përhapte fjalë gjithandej jo pa djallëzi vetë Azemi. Edhe vetë Sali Berisha kënaqej nga kjo pandehmë e Meksit dhe nuk ia përgënjeshtronte kurrë atij. Nga ana tjetër, Bashkim Gazidedja e kishte tashmë Azemin objekt kryesor mbikëqyrjeje dhe sulmi. Vetë Partia Demokratike ndërmori disa masa të ashpra ndaj tij, deri në ngrirjen si anëtar i Këshillit Kombëtar. Por Azemi nuk u tërhoq. Aftësia e tij për ti mbajtur mbështetësit e vet të motivuar ishte e lindur. Edhe pse të gjithë kishin në kurriz ShIK-un dhe Policinë, Azemi u krijonte ndjesinë se policia, ShIK-u, Berisha dhe gjithkush tjetër, përveç Meksit, ishin me të, ndaj të mos trembeshin. Anekdotike ishte vizita e tij në Fier. Gazidedja kishte urdhëruar ShIK-un që tia ndalonte takimin. Policia kishte marrë urdhër të mos e shoqëronte. Dhe pikërisht kur Shamata mendonte se e kishte bërë detyrën duke i dhënë porosi shefit të Policisë, Azemi shoqërohej nga tri makina policie, me eskortë, që të shkonte në stadiumin e Fierit, ku do të shihte një ndeshje para takimit me sindikatën. Po kështu ndodhte në Shkodër, Kavajë, Durrës dhe kudo. Një pjesë e madhe e policisë më shumë besonin shkeljen e syrit të Azemit se telefonat e ministrave dhe shefave të tyre.

Nën këtë pamundësi për ta ndalur, u duk se pushteti do të jepte mesazhe publike. Në orën e zakonshme të postës që vinte nga ShIK-u në gazetën Albania, një ditë zarfi i verdhë kishte 25 pyetje për Azem Hajdarin. Berti, inspektori që i kishte sjellë, bëri kujdes që të na tregonte se ishte diçka me rëndësi. Ishte diçka e rëndë. 25 pyetje për Azem Hajdarin ishin në fakt 25 denoncime, ndër të cilat mund të kishte fakte të vërteta, por më shumë kishte një kontekst spekulativ. Thirrëm në telefon Azemin dhe avokat Ngjelën. Azemi mbërriti më parë. I treguam për pyetjet. Nuk donte ti lexonte. U pre në fytyrë. Nuk e duronte dot që të jepej mesazh publik kundër tij. Nuk ia kërkoi në asnjë çast Yllit që të mos i botonte, pasi e njihte këtë pafuqi të gazetës, por kërkoi të shkonim për kafe. Shkuam në Rogner. Pak më tutje nesh ishte Tritan Shehu, që diç kuturiste me një italian. Azemi piu gjatë. Nuk e duronte dot atë që do të dilte të nesërmen në gazetë. Dhe pyeste vazhdimisht: Pse nuk e lëshon këtë Meksin?! Përgjigjja në fakt ishte e thjeshtë: mjafton të shikoje shkollën politike të Berishës. Nëse ai do të lëshonte Meksin për shkak të sulmeve të Azemit, atëherë Azemi bëhej diktuesi i ndryshimeve në qeveri, lakmuesi i së mirës dhe së keqes, një status ky shumë i lartë për një njeri që presidenti e konsideronte thuajse armik. Ndaj smund tia bënte kurrë atë nder Azem Hajdarit. Ky i fundit u rropat qytet më qytet e sallë më sallë, por asgjë spo lëvizte. Mbështetësit e tij zunë të ndaloheshin e të arrestoheshin, por vetë Azemi nuk e la betejën, edhe pse i dëshpëruar në maksimum. Media zyrtare filloi ta akuzonte se po mblidhte rreth vetes enveristë dhe njerëz të ish-Sigurimit të Shtetit. Në mes të nëntorit, Azemi bëri nj padi zyrtare ndaj gazetës Albania, për të ndarë në opinion faktin se pyetjet i vinin prej Berishës. Por gazeta nuk shkoi fare në gjyq dhe Azemi e harroi procesin. Qëllimi i tij konstant ishte që në opinion të mos vihej re ndarja me Berishën. Ndaj tij filluan diversione të përditshme. Lajmi se do të krijonte sindikatë të re, u soll në gazetë ditën e dytë të fushatës së tij nga Arben Bllaci, ish-drejtues i gazetës Sindikalisti të Valer Xhekës. Pastaj filluan sulme mbi karrierën e tij në PD. Në mes të muajit nëntor, Këshilli Kombëtar ngriu anëtarësinë e tij në këtë këshill. Në fillim u tha se u përjashtua, pastaj u tha u ngri, një term ky i padëgjuar më parë në statutin e asaj partie. Dhe e gjithë kjo bëhej ndërsa kompania e parë rentiere, ajo e Sudes, po futej në ngërç dhe tensioni po rritej me orë nga paniku i humbje së pareve. Ishte e pabesueshme se si pushteti kishte energji për tu marrë me Azem Hajdarin, i cili ishte problem i pushtetit, në vend të problemeve që po shkatërronin shtetin , siç ishin fajdetë. Aty nga fillimi i dhjetorit, një detaj tjetër i sulmeve ndaj tij e kishte dëshpëruar shumë. Dikush ishte kujtuar ti hiqte një radio dore policie me shumë frekuenca, që ai e mbante duke qenë se ishte kryetar i Komisionit të Rendit dhe Mbrojtjes. Komisioni qenkësh ndarë në dy pjesë dhe ishte gjetur mundësia tia hiqnin. Kjo e kishte mërzitur shumë. Në fillim Yllit ia bëri shumë tragjike dhe të rrezikshme për shtetin, por kur e pa që ky i fundit nuk e mori seriozisht, u zbraz prapë kundër Agim Shehut dhe Bashkim Gazidedes. Na premtoi disa herë se do të na jepte disa materiale ku provohej se Agim Shehu ka vrarë njerëz në kufi, ngaqë ata donin të arratiseshin.

Në fund të vitit 1996, Azemi ndërmori një tjetër akt kundër qeverisë. Për të frikësuar Berishën se kishte edhe mbështetje publike, stimuloi te gazeta Koha Jonë anketën Njeriu i Vitit dhe gazeta më e egër kundër Berishës e shpalli Azem Hajdarin Njeriun e Vitit 1996, për shkak të kontributit të tij për demokratizimin e PD-së. As kjo nuk funksionoi. Vetëm sa e thelloi distancën mes tij dhe Berishës.

Azemi u rezistoi presioneve dhe bëri çmundi që ti fshihte ato nga opinion publik. Kjo e detyroi Berishën të ndërmerrte masa ekstreme ndaj tij. Në fillim të janarit 1997, kryesia e Partia Demokratike kishte marrë një vendim që e ngrinte atë si anëtar të Këshillit Kombëtar dhe e përjashtonte nga grupi parlamentar. Në seancën e parë plenare, në javën e tretë të janarit, Azem Hajdari i kërkoi Arbnorit të shprehej për statusin e tij brenda grupit parlamentar, por nuk e mori dot kurrë përgjigjen. Sipas rregullores së Kuvendit, përjashtimin nga grupi duhej ta bënte grupi dhe jo kryesia e partisë, por mënyra se si Berisha i bënte përjashtimet ishte që ato edhe të bëheshin, edhe të mos ishin të pakthyeshme, nëse i duhej. Dhe kështu, pa u përjashtuar kurrë legalisht, Azem Hajdari u përjashtua realisht nga grupi parlamentar i PD-së pikërisht në janar të vitit 1997, në startin e krizës më të madhe që kjo parti po hynte që nga themelimi. Dhe mallkimi i përjashtimit të themeluesit të saj e zuri disa javë më vonë, kur ajo dhe pushteti i saj u rrokullisën në një rrugë të gjatë dhe, mbi të gjitha, në një rrugë pa kthim për themeluesin e saj, Azem Hajdarin, i cili u luftua si armiku më i madh i asaj partie. Mitingjet e tij kundër qeverisë pengoheshin nga Garda dhe rrethi i ngushtë i oficerëve të Berishës, edhe pse një oponencë brenda PD-së në atë kohë do ta zbuste disi zemërimin dhe frikën që ngjallte në opinion një pushtet aq i pakundërshtueshëm.

Pamje nga protesta e 1 shkurtit e Sindikatave të Pavarura, që drejtohej kundër qeverisë së Aleksandër Meksit. Oficerët e Gardës së Republikës, Izet Haxhia dhe Arben Ibroja, e bllokuan Azem Hajdarin te kryqëzimi përballë ekspozitës Shqipëria sot dhe e ndaluan aktivitetin e tij.

Në javën e parë të shkurtit, Azemi u detyrua ti ndërpriste protestat, pasi Forumi për Demokraci, i sapoformuar në Tiranë, nisi protestat e veta kundër qeverisë. I vënë në pozicion të vështirë nga rezonanca me të majtën, Azemi u tërhoq dhe filloi të mbante qëndrime kritike ndaj Forumit dhe përfshirjes së opozitës në betejën për fajdetë. Këtu ishte i dënuar të mbetej i vetëm.

Skurt 1997

Ndërkohë, në Tiranë kishte mbërritur Eduard Selami. I ikur një vit më parë nga Shqipëria, pas përjashtimit brutal nga kreu i Partisë Demokratike, shfaqja e tij në hotel Rogner ato ditë të fundit të shkurtit ishte një rifreskim i kujtesës së hidhur. Më kërkoi të flisnim më vete dhe paksa gjatë. Kërkesa e tij ishte e thjeshtë. Donte të takonte Sali Berishën, me çdo kusht. Kishte një mesazh për të. Ia premtova se do tia kërkoja me ngulm kërkesën e tij, por kisha pak shpresa se do ta priste. Kishte shumë ngjyra rikthimi i tij në ato çaste në Tiranë. Kishte ikur prej Berishës në ditët e plotpushtetshme të tij dhe po kthehej në ditët më të zeza të tij. Dukej si një mallkim për çfarë kishte ndodhur, kur mendoje se gjithë e gjithë ishte pak më shumë se një vit.

- A mund të më thuash diçka më konkrete apo diçka më të koduar për Berishën, që ta bind? - i thashë.

- E di ai kush më ka nisur. Një mik i tij i vjetër në Uashington, që edhe unë e kam shumë mik. Mos ia thuaj këtë të fundit, por ai më ka thënë se Berishës i ka ngelur ose të mbushë helikopterin plot me karburant për rrugë të gjatë, ose ti bjerë shkurt e të më presë mua.

U përpoqa të përfytyroja Berishën sikur tia thosha këtë. Me siguri që biseda do të mbaronte për dy sekonda. Por nuk ishte vetëm Berisha që e keqkuptonte dhe e shikonte me konspiracion vizitën e Selamit. Edhe të sapolarguarit prej tij, po ashtu ishin dyshues. Në praninë time atij i dha dorën Dashamir Shehi dhe më pas Neritan Ceka, duke bërë kujdes që të shprehin një farë dyshimi për praninë e tij. Por i shqetësuari më i madh ishte Azem Hajdari. Për shkak të afërsisë me mua, nuk bëri fare kujdes ta fshihte zemërimin.

-Po ke ardhë me e ngjallë atë kufomën, e ke gabim, - i tha. - Ai do të të marrë me vete.

I qetë dhe shumë i shqetësuar nga keqkuptimet që po shkaktonte vizita e tij, Eduardi i siguroi se as kishte ndërmend që ta shpëtonte Berishën.

- Ka mbushur Aleksandër Meksi gjithë Tiranën që ke ardhur ti zësh vendin, - tha Azemi. - Unë se dua fare atë, por ky kufoma nuk duhet ndihmuar, se ti i shton jetën.

Selami buzëqeshi gjithë mirëkuptim për mllefin e Azemit. Ishte i vetmi që kishte guxuar ta përcillte ditën që e zbuan nga partia. Ishte, si gjithmonë, mik i çdo kundërshtari të Berishës në PD dhe aleati i gjithkujt që ai e shpallte armik.

Korrik 1997

Sali Berisha po sodiste humbjen më të madhe që kishte njohur në historinë e tij politike dhe nuk kishte asnjë fuqi ta ndalte thellimin e saj në balotazh. Njerëzit e tij, që ishin shfaqur si më radikalët, po ia mbathnin një e nga një. Agim Shehu nuk ishte parë të nesërmen e mitingut të fundit. Ia kishte mbathur. Komandanti i Gardës, Xhahid Xhaferri, po ashtu ia kishte mbathur. Në mesditën e 1 korrikut, ministri i Brendshëm, Belul Çelo, ishte shoqëruar deri në Rinas nga truprojat e tij dhe ia kishte mbathur... Zëdhënësi i tij u përpoq ta minimizonte situatën më 2 korrik, kur tha se ministri kishte telefonuar dhe kishte thënë se ka marrë dy ditë leje. Kishte premtuar, sipas tij, se do të kthehej më 3 korrik, në mbrëmje. Nuk u kthye kurrë!

Azem Hajdari më thirri me urgjencë në Rogner. Ishte i vetmi që nuk ishte dorëzuar.

- E marr unë balotazhin, - tha. - Thuaji Marshallit të më dekretojë ministër të Brendshëm, në vend të këtij plehrës që iku.

-Nuk e bën, - i thashë. - Për më tepër që kam frikë se as nuk ia pranojnë.

- Ai ta bëjë një herë, mo burrë, se e di unë çbëj pastaj, - këmbënguli Azemi.

I dhashë fjalën se do tia përcillja dhe e bëra në njëfarë mënyre.

Ndryshe nga çe mendova, Berisha e priti me të qeshur.

- Mos ki merak, se do tua nxij jetën, - shpërtheu pastaj. - Se po bëjnë shumë karshillëk... po mirë që ma kujtove. Do tu them: a do të rrini mirë, apo ta dekretoj Azem Hajdarin ministër?

Në fakt, deri këtu shkoi pranimi i kandidaturës së Azem Hajdarit. Ishte shansi i tij i fundit që të provonte qoftë edhe 15 ditë një portofol ministri. Ishte njeriu që kishte udhëhequr rrëzimin e komunizmit dhe kishte themeluar një parti që, për 8 vjet, e kishte persekutuar dhe përndjekur politikisht. Në ditët e fundit të saj formalisht në pushtet, sërish nuk ia rezervuan. U dëshpërua shumë. U ul në lulishte dhe porositi disa birra me radhë. Filloi të përdorë radiot që i mbante me shumicë me vete. U mor vesh që u dekretua formalisht ministër Ali Kazazi. U ngjall menjëherë. Mori Aliun në radio dhe i tha që në orën 23.00 të natës do të takoheshin në zyrën e ministrit të Brendshëm, se do ta prezantonte me strukturat. Nuk di çfarë i tha tamam Ali Kazazi, por pas bisedës, Azemi u ngjall disi.

- Tua nxjerr frikën, - tha, - të shkoj aty tua tund njëherë dhëmbët atyre pisave që u dorëzuan kështu.

Dhe iku vërtet në orën 23.00 në atë godinë ku ëndërroi aq shumë që të hynte një herë si ministër, por që hynte gjithmonë brenda dyerve të saj me ndjesinë që ishte shumë herë më shumë se aq.

----------


## Hyllien

E keqja jonë është se nuk jemi në gjëndje, edhe në këtë rast të analizojmë me ftohtësinë e duhur karakterin e kësaj figure. Ne akoma nuk analizojmë dot kohën e Zogut dhe këto janë mangësirat e keqformimit dhe mosformimit e një shkolle të mirfilltë politiko-filozofike që do hidhte themelet për një kritikë inelektuale jo tifozerie mbi qoftë Azem Hajdarin qoftë lidera të tjerë që kanë vdekur.

----------


## Brari

shoku mero i rucit te edvinit.. ka rast te tymose tani ne prag te revolucionit.

ka kohe qe paguhet mire per kto dite.

----------


## PLAKU

Cilin mero duhet besu, ate te 2005-ses e andej a meron e 2005-ses e kendej ? 
Njerzit qe rrotullohen shpesh, nuk jan te rehateshem.

----------


## ximi_abedini

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwSer...layer_embedded

----------


## PLAKU

Reshat Kripa: Martirët e demokracisë
E Marte, 14-09-2010, 10:00pm (GMT+1)


Martirët e demokracisë


Nga Reshat Kripa


            Ata ranë dymbëdhjetë vjet më parë. Ranë ashtu si bien burrat, me kokat lart dhe besim në idealet e tyre. Ata i vrau dora e zezë e krimit, dora e pasardhësve të atyre që kishin vrarë dhe burgosur prindërit e tyre, dora e ish sigurimit të shtetit e rivendosur përsëri në pushtet, ndonse me emër tjetër, atë të partisë socialiste, të asaj partie që  gatoi tmerret e vitit 1997 dhe uzurpoi pushtetin, duke përmbysur me forcë fitoret demokratike të arritura deri atëhere në vendin tonë.
            Tre ditë tmerri dhe terrori. Tre ditë të zeza për popullin shqiptar që, për fat të keq, akoma nuk janë zbardhur, megjithse kanë kaluar dymbëdhjetë vjet. Tre ditë prove për drejtësinë shqiptare për të treguar efikasitetin e saj.
            12 shtator 1998. Pabesia vret Heroin e Demokracisë, të paharruarin Azem Hajdari, simbolin e lëvizjes studentore të vitit 1990. Ishte vrasja e shekullit. Partia Demokratike i demaskoi menjëherë vrasësit, por organet qeveritare e bënë veshin e shurdhër, se ishin vetë ata që e kishin përgatitur këtë komplot.
            Në këto ditë ne e shohim përsëri atë si para dymbëdhjetë viteve. E shohim madhështor në krye të studentëve të Tiranës, për të rrëzuar sistemin e urryer që sundoi për gati një gjysëm shekulli në vendin tonë,. E shohim në krye të Partisë Demokratike, si kryetarin e parë të saj. E shohim në rrjedhën e atyre ngjarjeve të paharruara të viteve 1991-1997, si një pishtar që ndriçonte për të ndritur rrugën e demokracisë. Por me një madhështi më të madhe do ta shohim pas ngjarjeve tragjike të atij viti të zymtë 1997. Do ta shohim madhështor të endet nga një qytet në tjetrin për ti treguar njerëzve se Partia Demokratike vazhdonte të jetonte dhe të luftonte për rivendosjen e demokracisë së përdhunuar. Një gjë e tillë nuk kishte se si të mos binte në sy të kriminelëve të  kuq  që  i  ngritën  disa  kurthe  dhe  prita.  Të gjithë kujtojmë ngjarjet e Tropojës, Milotit dhe sidomos atë të parlamentit, ku plumbat e një vegle qorre të sigurimit e plagosën rëndë. Të gjithë kemi parasysh figurën e tij heroike në parlamentin shqiptar, pas daljes nga spitali, me duart e kryqëzuara lart ku, pa iu dridhur qerpiku, u çirrte maskën  mafiozëve, autorëve kryesorë të masakrës së vitit 1997. Ndaj e vranë. E vranë pabesisht ashtu siç ishin mësuar prej kohësh, ashtu siç kishin vrarë prej kohësh. 
Së bashku me Azemin vritet edhe besniku i tij, Besim Çera. Besimi ra për të mbrojtur mikun e tij Azemin. Ranë që të dy njeri pranë tjetrit, të lidhur pazgjidhmërisht edhe në vdekje. Familjes Çera, një familje fisnike nga Dibra, nuk i kishin mjaftuar përndjekjet e të atit, malësorit të urtë dhe të ndershëm Xhemal Çera, Nuk i kishin mjaftuar kaq vite vuajtje të pashembullta nën rregjimin diktatorial ku, megjithë varfërinë e tejskajshme, asnjë herë nuk e ulën kokën, por qëndruan gjithmonë ashtu siç i ka hije një malësori dhe familje krenare. Ajo duhej goditur atje ku i dhimbte më tepër. Dhe ky ishte Besimi i mirë, i urtë dhe besnik deri në vdekje. Kjo ishte tradita e trashëguar nga prindërit dhe krahina e tij e nderuar. Dhe ai dijti ti ruajë ato me nder. Ai u vra se i përkiste një familje tradicionalisht të lidhur me Mbretin Zog dhe Partine Lëvizja e Legalitetit dhe kjo parti, së bashku me atë të Ballit Kombëtar, ishin dy forcat lëvizëse që kërkonin ta çonin Shqipërinë drejt Europës, qëllim që mundi të realizohej vetëm pas vitit 1990. Së   bashku   me  ta  plagoset  rëndë  edhe  Zenel  Neza.  Kujdesja  e  mjekve  dhe mrekullia hyjnore, mundën ta kthejnë përsëri në jetë.
            13 shtator 1998. Tirana zjente. Revolta popullore për vrasjen mizore shfaqej nëpërmjet manifestimit paqësor të popullit të Tiranës, nëpër rrugët e kryeqytetit.  Me këtë manifestim ata donin që ti jepej fund njëherë e mirë vrasjeve barbare që kishin filluar në vendin tonë, nën ombrellën qeveritare. Manifestuesit as nuk dogjën dhe as nuk vranë, as hapën depot e armatimit dhe as rrëmbyen armët, siç kishin vepruar komunistët një vit më parë.   Megjithatë u vranë. U vranë se ishin demokratë. U vranë se ishin të përndjekur politik nga diktatura. Në këtë manifestim paqësor, krahas dhjetra të plagosurve, qëllohet për vdekje nacionalisti i shquar Skënder Kalenja, biri i ballistit të njohur Rakip Kalenjës, oficer madhor që kish mbaruar studimet e larta në Torino të Italisë, vrarë edhe ky nga forcat komuniste në ditët e zeza të nëntorit të vitit 1944. Vrasja e Skënderit u krye me snajper nga godina e kryeministrisë. Ishte një vrasje e paramenduar. Pasi kishin vrarë disa nga krerët e asaj organizate atdhetare, që për parrullë kishin: Puna jonë në robëri është lufta. Lufta jonë në liri është puna, filluan të vrasin edhe bijtë e tyre.  I vetmi dëshmitar i saj ishte demokrati Adem Shehu, që e priti në krahët e tij dhe e ndihmoi për ta çuar sa më parë në spital, ku ndërroi jetë.
            14  shtator  1998. Zhvillohej ceremonia e varrimit të martirëve. Pas mbarimit të mitingut të përmortshëm, turma drejtohet me arkivolët drejt kryeministrisë, shkaktares së kësaj masakre. Përsëri krisma, përsëri të vrarë dhe të plagosur. Në rrugë kundër popullsisë çfaqen edhe tanket. Popullsisë nuk i mbetet tjetër veçse të ngrihet në revoltë. Por thirrja e burrave të urtë të kombit, që nuk donin më të derdhej gjak, që donin që gjithçka të zgjidhej me ndihmën e arsyes, e qetësuan turmën e irrituar.
            Mbrëmja e asaj dite. Ora 20.oo. Adem Shehu, i këputur nga lodhja po kthehej në  shtëpi. Por gjaksorët nuk mund të harronin që ai ishte dëshmitari i vetëm që kishte parë kush e kishte vrarë Skënder Kalenjën. Jo  më   shumë se dhjetë metra larg Ministrisë së Rendit, tre plumba kriminelësh e qëlluan. Ai  u  rrëzua për tokë. Ishte vetëm. Askush nuk guxoi ti afrohej. Ndoshta e lanë ashtu  qëllimisht  për  gati njëzet minuta. Pastaj e shpunë në spital ku ndërroi jetë. Në proces-verbalin e mbajtur me këtë rast shkruhej: 


I paidentifikuar. (i biri i Zenel Shehut).


            Më poshtë vijojnë firmat e mbajtësve të proces-verbalit. Ajo që të bie në sy menjëherë është se, kur personi ishte i paidentifikuar, kush ua kishte treguar hartuesve emrin e Zenel Shehut, që ishte babaj i Ademit, i vrarë po nga komunistët në vitin 1948? Gjakpirësit siç duket nuk ishin ngopur me gjakun e të atit, por kërkonin edhe atë të të birit. 
            Një farsë ishte edhe njoftimi i dhënë nga televizioni publik shqiptar, që u pasua nga televisione dhe gazeta të tjera të majta si  televisioni Arbëria, apo gazeta Shekulli dhe revista Klan. Në këto njoftime thuhej:


            Mbrëmë rreth orës 20.oo, gjatë kthimit të Ministrit të Brendshëm Perikli Teta, nga televizioni publik në Ministri, u parandalua një atentat ndaj tij dhe gjatë kryqëzimit të armëve ka mbetur i vrarë atentatori nga breshëritë e plumbave të shoqëruesve të Ministrit.


            Një alibi fallso e denjë për një shtet kriminal.
            Në morg me Adem Shehun, ishte dhe një kufomë  tjetër. Ajo mundi të identifikohej vetëm pas dy ditësh nga e motra. Ishte Isuf Uka nga Macukulli, i biri i Ali Ukës, një i përndjekur politikë nga rregjimi i Enver Hoxhës. Kishte ardhur në Tiranë për të shpërndarë ftesat e dasmës që do të zhvillohej pas një jave.  Por nuk mund të mos merrte pjesë në varrimin e martirëve. Dhe u vra. Në Macukull këngët e dasmës u përzjenë me vajin e vdekjes. 
Kështu ranë martirët e atyre ditëve të tmerrshme. Ata ndoqën vazhdën  e  atyre  që kishin rënë më parë, por që do të binin edhe më vonë. Vazhdën e Bujar Kaloshit, Lekë Çokut, Besnik Hidrit, Besim Manolit, Gëzim Shabanit, Gjergj Mehmetit, Viron Rapajt, Valter Harizit, Kujtim Frangut, Bashkim Shkurtit, Fredi Shehut, Syl Lushajt dhe sa e sa të tjerëve. Që të gjithë demokratë të vendosur dhe pjesa më e madhe e tyre të përndjekur politik. Ata ranë për tu përjetësuar në këngët dhe historinë e këtij kombi. Ata do të mbeten gjithmonë të pavdekshëm në kujtesën tonë. Por kjo nuk mjafton. Gjaku i tyre sot kërkon drejtësi. Vrasësit dhe urdhëruesit sot enden të lirë rrugëve të vendit apo botës. Disa prej tyre mund të jenë në organet legjislative apo të drejtësisë. Ka ardhur koha e vënies në vend të drejtësisë së vërtetë. Deri më sot për asnjerin nga martirët e mësipërm nuk është zbuluar dora vrastare. Dhe ne na duket sikur nga thellësitë e varreve ku prehen dëgjojmë thirrjen e tyre:


            Duam drejtësi!


            Ky është amaneti i tyre që ne kërkojmë të realizohet.
            I them këto sepse shpesh herë në këto vite tranzicioni jemi ndeshur në fenomene aspak normale që na kanë lënë shije të keqe, për të mos thënë se na kanë fyer rëndë. Nuk ka si të mos e ndjejmë veten të fyer kur një president i djathtë dekoron martirin Havzi Nelaj dhe presidentë të tjerë po të djathtë, dekorojnë vrasësit e tij Fehmi Avdiu dhe Fatmira Laskaj, kur një president i djathtë dekoron intelektualët e njohur Xhelal Koprencka, Fadil Kokomani dhe Vangjel Lezho, ndërsa një tjetër po i djathtë vrasësin, e tyre Skënder Breca, kur një president i djathtë dekoron martirët e Qafës së Barit, dhe një tjetër, gjithashtu i djathtë,  vrasësin e tyre Njazi Jaho. Kjo do të thotë të fusësh në një vath si ujkun edhe delen. Nuk mund të mos e ndjejmë veten të fyer kur drejtohemi në ndonjë organ shtetëror legjislativ apo gjyqësor dhe para gjejmë ish hetuesin e periudhës diktatoriale dhe ne jemi të detyruar të kërkojmë drejtësi, pikërisht përpara atij që na i mohoi atë në mënyrën më vulgare vite më parë. Të tilla anomalira mund të ndodhin vetëm në një vend si Shqipëria. Të gjitha këto na bëjnë të besojmë se vendi ynë ndodhet në një gjendje të atillë  si ajo e librit të Lewis Carollit, që e kam lexuar në fëmininë time, ku personazhet nuk ishin gjë tjetër veçse figurinat e letrave të bixhozit. Duke paralelizuar me titullin e asaj vepre më duket sikur Shqipëria ndodhet në botën e çudirave.
            Një fushatë e shfrenuar ka shpërthyer në median e majtë për të hymnizuar figurat qëndrore të diktaturës. Nuk ka ditë që të mos lexojmë apo shikojmë të flitet për shkaktarët kryesorë të katastrofës së shekullit të njëzetë duke u munduar ti veshin ata me petkun e demokratit, sikur në vendin tonë nuk paska ekzistuar diktaturë. Në Germani, për gati tridhjetë vjet pas përfundimit të Luftës së Dytë Botërore, nuk studiohej fare historia e nazizmit dhe liderët e saj. Kjo bëhej që nga ndërgjegja e popullit gjerman të zhdukej ajo njollë e zezë që e shpuri në buzë të greminës.
            Përse të mos bëhet një gjë e tillë edhe në vendin tonë? Le të japim dy shembuj. Para dy vjetësh një television transmetonte një intervistë me ish kriminelin komunist Isuf Mullai. Disa ditë më vonë një television tjetër kishte thirrur kriminelin Mark Dodani.Të dy e kanë ndërgjegjen e tyre të mbushur me gjak shqiptarësh atdhetarë të pafajshëm. A keni dëgjuar ndonjë televizion gjerman të marrë në intervistë ndonjë kriminel lufte? Një gjë e tillë ndodh vetëm në Shqipëri. Do të doja tu thoja drejtuesve të këtyre televizioneve se paret e fituara me emisione të tilla jo të moralshme, janë helm për ndërgjegjen e tyre. 
            Të gjitha këto i them me qëllimin e  mirë  që  gjithçka të ndreqet dhe të mos kalojmë nga gabimi në gabim dhe nga faji në faj. Shqipëria ka nevojë për një kambanë alarmi 
Pas vdekjes së Krishtit, Shën Pjetri shkoi në Romë për të përhapur doktrinën e krishterë. Rreth vetes filluan të mblidhen gjithmonë e më shumë një numër besimtarësh. Kjo ra në sy të autoriteteve të cilët filluan raprezaljet. Nën këtë presion, Shën Pjetri, në një moment, u thye dhe u largua nga Roma. Por rrugës i shfaqet Krishti që i thotë shprehjen e famshme Quo Vadis?. (Ku shkon?) Dhe Shën Pjetri u kthye dhe u sakrifikua për Romën.
            Mendoj se edhe ne sot duhet të thërrasim me të madhe Quo Vadis Shqipëri? Shkëputu përgjithmonë nga kthetrat e komunizmit. Hidhe poshtë të keqen që ke brenda vetes dhe jeto me pjesën tjetër më të mirë. Le të hapen dosjet e kriminelëve dhe shkaktarëve të periudhës diktatoriale dhe të flaken jashtë aparatit shtetëror. Sot jetojmë në demokraci dhe ekonomi tregu. Le të merren me çfarë të duan, por vetëm shtetin duhet ta lenë të pastër. Le të hapen edhe dosjet tona. Ne nuk kemi frikë nga e vërteta. Le të mos vazhdojmë të helmojmë fëmijtë tanë me një histori të falsifikuar  që u shkatëron ndërgjegjen. Le të zbatohen të gjitha pikat e rezolutës së parlamentit të Këshillit të Europës dhe parlamentit shqiptar dhe do të shikoni se Shqipëria do të futet me të vërtetë në rrugën e demokracisë, do të futet në gjirin e kombeve perëndimore.

----------

